# interersting chisels



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Check these out. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/31070533001...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_1849wt_1050

Anyone have any idea as to why they would be made from bronze? I could understand if they were made 450 - 600 years ago. but these are clearly not that old.

My best guess would be a non sparking reason maybe? As if they were used in a volitile gas area or where there were flamable liquids or gasses present?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's the non sparking thing, and the metal has a high resistance to corrosion.








 







.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't think they're bronze, contact the seller and ask him to stick a magnet to them.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

> they are cast in bronze of gunmetal?


They don't know.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

I've used brass and bronze tools working on bearings and races in machines to prevent damage to the iron/steel components.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

They dont look like bronze, unless its just the pics. Would steel gain that patina it were oiled & heated, but not hot enough to blue it?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

That finish can be obtained with a little heat and a brass brush.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont know, i just seen them and thought they were interesting. If they were bronze, It would be worth buying them for the novelty i suppose. And I posted them here to "spark" a conversation! lol


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Wema826 said:


> I dont know, i just seen them and thought they were interesting. If they were bronze, It would be worth buying them for the novelty i suppose. And I posted them here to "spark" a conversation! lol


That was very punny, indeed. Lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I saw those same chisels a couple days ago and had to go over to the PC for a closer look. My beat guess is the seller is either clueless or has very poor communication skills. :smile:

Where's the demilune thread?


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I saw those same chisels a couple days ago and had to go over to the PC for a closer look. My beat guess is the seller is either clueless or has very poor communication skills. :smile:
> 
> Where's the demilune thread?


Funny you should ask, I have attempted to upload some pics to my album(s) and I am getting the missing security token message. I am about to try to upload to a thread and see if it will work that way.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Funny you should ask, I have attempted to upload some pics to my album(s) and I am getting the missing security token message. I am about to try to upload to a thread and see if it will work that way.


Hmm... Good luck!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Hmm... Good luck!


Where there is a will there is a way...... project showcase - matched pair of Demilunes!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Where there is a will there is a way...... project showcase - matched pair of Demilunes!


You mean "marched" don't you? :laughing:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Technically yes. Due to that is what the title says. However. The title was supposed to say matched....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Technically yes. Due to that is what the title says. However. The title was supposed to say matched....


I know! Just bust'n ya chops, brotha! 

Trust me, I've made my share of typos on thread tittles :laughing:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I know! Just bust'n ya chops, brotha!
> 
> Trust me, I've made my share of typos on thread tittles :laughing:


Hmmm tittles....... now that would be an interesting thread TITLE!:lol:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> Hmmm tittles....... now that would be an interesting thread TITLE!:lol:


Hahaha - see! Perfect example of me screwing up! :laughing:


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok the bidding is over so now I`ll make a comment weather it is relevant or not I will leave that for every one else to judge.this is how I think when I go on e-bay. 

The sale as awoke my interest so I look at the guy first 5,500 sales and 100% positive feed back that tell,s me the guy is honest,so he say;s it is bronze or gun mettle, so do you Know the difference between the two mettles,I don`t so this is the way I look at it.

I take what I know to find out what I don`t know.T hats the way I was taught to do every thing,first what I`m I looking at? Well these are long series paten makers paring chisels I can see that just by looking at them. So why are they in Bronze or gun mettle is it to stop them making sparks I doubt it paring chisel are not even hit hard so how are they going to maker sparks?

Well I`v seen many planes and old women's teeth in Bronze cast by paten makers that cast their own tools just because it was so easy to do so.

These are not bevel edge but square edge chisels so at a wag I would say they are cast in the 50`s will they take and hold an edge I don't know, ships propellers are cast in manganese bronze and who can work out how much mettle a prop will take ? I think these are Apprentice pieces and as such I would have no interest in making a bid. Billy.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

^ ? 

Ok, I am officially lost for words.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry if my post is confusing you,tell me what you don't understand and I will endeavour to explain it.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Billy, 

Sorry I have not replied to this thread, I did not understand your post in its entirety. However, It was explained to me and I now understand what you had to say.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

John you are very diplomatic with your answer and it is good that some one explained what I meant to you,but any one else following this thread may not understand so your answer may mean nothing to them.

Just a couple of things I will point out, when I said planes and old women's teeth, I was refairing to shoulder planes and router planes,router planes have been known as old women's teeth for longer than they have been called router planes.

An a apprentice piece, is apiece of work that the Guilds would ask a apprentice to produce so that he could be examend on rather than a written work,sometimes also called a trade test.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't' think it was a comprehension or vocabulary problem.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you fire medic can you enlighten me.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Billy De said:


> Router planes have been known as old women's teeth for longer than they have been called router planes.


In an email discussion with DaveTTC he mentioned about using a "Granny tooth" plane. I had to ask what he meant. It was a router plane. My first exposure to the old name.

As I grew up in the UK, I saw a lot of older folk with very few teeth. I can understand the origin of the name. :laughing:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Billy De said:


> ...
> I take what I know to find out what I don`t know.T hats the way I was taught to do every thing,first what I`m I looking at? Well these are long series paten makers paring chisels I can see that just by looking at them. So why are they in Bronze or gun mettle is it to stop them making sparks I doubt it paring chisel are not even hit hard so how are they going to maker sparks?
> ...


Pattern makers were woodworkers , not metal workers.
They had no more need to 'stop making sparks ' than we do .

The patterns went to the mould makers , the moulds went to the metal casters , the castings went to the fettlers. 

Of the above the only ones who would have used those chisels were the woodies


----------

